# Nails or screws for installing vinyl windows



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

I would use 1 1/2" roofing nails. Nice size head that lays flat.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

+1 on the 1 1/2" roofing nails. 

1 1/4" is fine too but you'd be surprised on how much your fingers will appreciate that extra 1/4" (mine do anyway).


----------



## markdemich (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply. I forgot to mention that I'm padding out the windows with 5/4 pine to compensate for the fact that I'm using 1 inch XPS foam board over the 1/2 in sheathing.

So 1 1/2 would just get me through the 5/4 and sheathing. The 5/4 will be secured to the sheathing and studs underneath. Do you think that's enough of should I use 2" to get into the studs below?


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

It won't hurt to go longer. I wonder if the 5/4 will start to split with a few nails along the same line?

In fact you should go longer and assume the 5/4 will split.


----------



## ACWindows (Oct 1, 2014)

I agree. Roofing nails and, based on your situation, go with 2".


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Another vote for nails.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Most times I also use roofing nails. There times and places where I might use 1/4" hex head screws, attached washer style. If you choose a screw use one with flat bottom. The screw heads are a bit harder to cover with the flashing tape.


----------



## markdemich (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your feedback. I'm going to go with 2in roofing nails. I'll have a ton of them since that's what I'm using for my siding.


----------

